# Do you mail out cards?



## Lammchen (Apr 13, 2022)

I think the habit of mailing out cards to people is dying. I have a friend who still enjoys sending cards and recently gave me an Easter one. Before that it was a Get Well Soon card after I had my surgery. I'm so bad at thinking about sending a card to someone and I really try my best to keep up with birthdays and sympathy cards. I have a small list of about 35 people for sending out Christmas cards.


----------



## Butterfly88 (Apr 13, 2022)

I agree that it seems like fewer and fewer people are sending cards.  I used to get birthday cards but now I just get birthday wishes on Facebook.  I don't typically send cards.


----------

